# pereview.net vs. Testmasters vs. School of PE vs. Goswami Exam Book



## Lucky1 (Feb 14, 2012)

RE: pereview.net vs. Testmasters vs. School of PE vs. Goswami Exam Guide (Breadth and Depth)

Best for morning breadth preparation

PE Civil - Construction Depth

Has anyone reviewed these study materials in comparison with each other as well as which questions are most similar to the NCEES exam problems? The pereview.net problems seem to be more straightfoward and applicable to the morning breadth, as do Testmasters. School of PE morning breadth seems more complicated in comparison but the best of any as far as construction depth. The new Goswami Exam book (for breadth and depth) seem to be written more around his All In One book (as mentioned in other threads in reference to his course) and also more complex than those problems in the NCEES Sample Exam problems books. As a side note, Mike's Civil PE Exam Guide: Morning Session also seems to be most similar to the format of NCEES problems. Since doing well on the morning breadth is key to success it would be invaluable to know which pieces of these resources are most relevant on which to focus.

Comments from those who are familar with these materials, especially those who have taken the test, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Engineer2 (May 29, 2013)

I'm planning to take the Civil PE with structural in the afternoon. Which study class/ Books did you end up using and did you find it useful?


----------



## Phantom PE (Jun 16, 2013)

I took the transportation afternoon session, but what I can say is that I felt the School of PE notes were very helpful for the morning session. I took the class and reviewed the material again before I went and felt very prepared. Not sure what to tell you for the afternoon.


----------



## MikeMcC215 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dont waste your money on a class. I didn't take one and passed geotech. first try. Just study the CERM for the morning. Afternoon is more experienced based, so use whatever references you use for work.


----------



## daxx1313 (Oct 30, 2013)

School of PE was great at getting me up to speed with Geotech, Transpo and Construction. I have a pretty strong background in structures from my undergrad ME courses and I took the Water/Env option for the test, so School of PE was great for the AM. For the PM... not that much. The questions that were asked were all over the place and really tricky with multiple intermediate steps and unit conversions all over the place. If I pass the test it will be because of the AM. I was so prepared for it that I think I might have scored 35/40. The Pm I might have gotten 25/40. I guess I'll know in 8-weeks or so.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with passpe.com ?

I took SoPE for the FE, and was very pleased. But PassPE offers an afternoon transpo review, which I am thinking of taking.


----------



## countingblucarz (Jan 27, 2017)

I know this is an old topic, but I read it last year looking for advice on if there was a cheap study course alternative. Just to follow up, I signed up for pereview.net and it was a complete waste of money!! The information is wrong and irrelevant. The handouts are just copied and pasted formulas from text books and serve as a distraction not as an help. Please save your money and stay away from pereview.net.


----------

